# How to set games process priority automatically without software on Win 10?



## HiTech_32 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi to all,

I would like to know how to change the process priority of the games I play to automatically,but without any software on Win 10?

Please help me!
Thanks to all in advance!
Best regards!


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 6, 2018)

To do it automatically you will need software.  I mean you could write your own batch script to up the process theoretically, but I don't picture that being very easy or "automatic."


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 6, 2018)

I've tried settings up the processes  with Process Hacker , System Explorer and ProcessLasso , but only ProcessLasso really worked!
But I don't want to use software for that thing,so I decided to ask for help to set up those processes priority automatically without software!

Could you please help me to create batch scripts?

I have also seen this tutorial,but I  don't know how to use it :


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2018)

This method won't require any batch files but it will require for you to create a shortcut to be used for the following process which every time you open the application with the created new shortcut it will always open at the priority level that you select. I found it on tenforums

*1.* Open a command prompt.







   Tip
If you like, you can use the command below to create a shortcut that will always open the application with the set priority.






 cmd /c start "" /PriorityLevelName "Full path of application file"






   Note
Substitute *PriorityLevelName*in the command above with the priority level name (ex: "AboveNormal") in the table below you want to set for this process.

Substitute *Full path of application file* in the command above with the actual full path of the application file (ex: "C:\Windows\System32\mspaint.exe") you want to start.

*For example:* start "" /AboveNormal "C:\Windows\System32\mspaint.exe"

*Priority Level Name*RealtimeHighAboveNormalNormalBelowNormalLow
*3.* When finished, you can close the command prompt if you like.






*Credit for Method goes to *
_*That's it,*_
*Shawn @ tenforums*


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 6, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> This method won't require any batch files but it will require for you to create a shortcut to be used for the following process which every time you open the application with the created new shortcut it will always open at the priority level that you select. I found it on tenforums
> 
> *1.* Open a command prompt.
> 
> ...



Wow dear Shawn ,thank you so much!I'll try it now!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> Wow dear Shawn ,thank you so much!I'll try it now!



just keep in mind, that method will use a shortcut that You bind that command to, so create the shortcut first, place it where you want ti to remain, and then run the CMD,  i hope it serves your needs.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 6, 2018)

Please explain to me again!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Apr 9, 2018)

I have found many ways to set and save the priorities of games I play to ''High'' , except for one game which saves only as '' Above normal'' ! Any help please?


----------



## FYFI13 (Apr 9, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I have found many ways to set and save the priorities of games I play to ''High'' , except for one game which saves only as '' Above normal'' ! Any help please?


Just so you know, changing process priority alone not gonna make your game run faster. Windows 10 Game Mode might help you a little bit as it stops other unnecessary services and background apps. You should try that first.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 9, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I have found many ways to set and save the priorities of games I play to ''High'' , except for one game which saves only as '' Above normal'' ! Any help please?



I see you are trying everything you read on the net that can potentially improve performance in gaming.

Let me just put this in perspective for you: *none* of these measures are going to make a drastic impact, ie its not going to make an unplayable game suddenly playable. What you stand to gain from all of this is perhaps 10% more performance, best case, and lower overall system stability and efficiency as a result of that.

Bottom line: if you lack performance its time for an upgrade


----------



## bug (Apr 9, 2018)

Ah, you keep going at it.

Save yourself grief and learn this: if you don't understand what and how Windows does, then it does it better then you can. So just leave Windows alone, it's smart enough to keep things running smooth.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 9, 2018)

There isnt a reason to set an affinity for a game in Windows. You wont gain anything by doing so.


----------

